# Any Ontario Residents here?



## Puddles (Apr 12, 2007)

Nestle has put in an application to renew its permit so they can take out 3.6 million litres of water a day from Aberfoyle for 5 years.

The public has until May 2, 2007 to voice any objections, please visit the site below to submit an online objection - it only takes 1 minute.

Anyone in Ontario can oppose this permit so please pass this message to everyone you know!

http://www.wellingtonwaterwatchers.ca/


----------



## Said1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Nestle has put in an application to renew its permit so they can take out 3.6 million litres of water a day from Aberfoyle for 5 years.
> 
> The public has until May 2, 2007 to voice any objections, please visit the site below to submit an online objection - it only takes 1 minute.
> 
> ...




You're worried about that? Toronto is sucking up the most valuable agricultural land in the country. How's about some food with that water, eh?
STOP the urban sprawl, NOW. No more East Side Marios/Mark's Work Warehouse/Starbucks/Chapters/Home Depto/etc, etc along side row after row of beige houses containing 2.5 families..


----------



## Puddles (Apr 12, 2007)

Umm yeah...that's something to be worried about (especially if you know anything about current water issues) as there are many other things to worry about.  It's an action item...people can actually _do _something about instead of just bitching and complaining about it.  It certainly doesn't hurt to put out there.  Feel free to start your own thread about urban sprawl.


----------



## Said1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Umm yeah...that's something to be worried about (especially if you know anything about current water issues) as there are many other things to worry about.  It's an action item...people can actually _do _something about instead of just bitching and complaining about it.  It certainly doesn't hurt to put out there.  Feel free to start your own thread about urban sprawl.



Naw, wrote enough term papers about sprawl and water issues in Canada, being a geog major myself. But spread the word , and give some hugs while you're at it, yo.


----------



## Puddles (Apr 12, 2007)

My sister is very passionate about the urban sprawl issue as well (she's just finishing up her masters and her thesis was on that).  For me it's water issues ...particularly water conservation, exportation and shortages.  But I agree enough of the same, ugly box stores...every city in looks the same (especially in south western Ontario)!!


----------



## politicsezine (Jun 30, 2008)

Would it be too much to ask for people to just build more condos and apartment buildings? Asides from being more energy efficient and using less land, it would do wonders for slowing urban sprawl.

I also think Toronto should do something about the waterfront, such as building an underwater theme park, hotel and shopping plaza. The CN Tower just doesn't count as a tourist attraction any more (did it ever count?).


----------



## Gurdari (Jun 30, 2008)

The people in the position to make decisions are not the people who will most affected by the problems that will arise... so, we can figure out what sort of preventative measures will be taken to ensure a healthy water supply...


----------



## editec (Jun 30, 2008)

We've got Nestle sucking the water out of southern Maine, too.

Maine apparently hasn't yet caught on that our water really has value in the world.

That or the right palms have been greased to ignore the obvious benefits of taxing water going out of state.


----------



## Diuretic (Jun 30, 2008)

politicsezine said:


> ...... The CN Tower just doesn't count as a tourist attraction any more (did it ever count?).



Yep.  You'd be surprised.  It's a marker for TO.  Of course the fact that the Hockey Hall of Fame isn't far away is a plus.


----------



## coolgeee (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Canada add Fluoride to it's public water supply?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 21, 2008)

coolgeee said:


> Does Canada add Fluoride to it's public water supply?



No. Canaduh adds stupid pills to their water supply. That's why most people from Canaduh are dumb.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmmm, Quebec resident myself most of the year, but can't say that I've ever heard of that. I thought Canada in general had far and away the largest fresh water supplies in the world?


----------



## Diuretic (Jul 22, 2008)

More valuable than oil.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jul 22, 2008)

Very true, I would suppose.


----------



## editec (Jul 22, 2008)

They're sucking every drop of clean water they can out of Maine, too.

Nestle is a corporation with a long history of exploiting people.

Swiss, I think.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 25, 2008)

I live in Michigan surrounded by like 1/3rd of the worlds water, but considering the pollution in the great lakes, I am not so sure using the word "fresh" is entirely accurate.


----------



## Diuretic (Jul 25, 2008)

Charles_Main said:


> I live in Michigan surrounded by like 1/3rd of the worlds water, but considering the pollution in the great lakes, I am not so sure using the word "fresh" is entirely accurate.



You know how "truthiness" sort of came into favour?

Perhaps "freshiness" might make it?  You never know.....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Yep.  You'd be surprised.  It's a marker for TO.  Of course the fact that the Hockey Hall of Fame isn't far away is a plus.



one of my worse experiences was the cn tower....all that revolving......toronto is boring...clean and boring....loved montreal


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> one of my worse experiences was the cn tower....all that revolving......toronto is boring...clean and boring....loved montreal



I haven't been to Montreal but I'm told I must go there next time I visit Canada.  I've been to Toronto a few times and I like it (but I note, as I said, I haven't visited Montreal).  I don't know about boring though. It might have been Toronto the Good once but I tell you it's Toronto the Bloody Dangerous now.


----------



## Toro (Sep 1, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> one of my worse experiences was the cn tower....all that revolving......toronto is boring...clean and boring....loved montreal



I have to concur.  I lived in TO for three years.  Its a city run by bankers, lawyers and accountants.  

Did you know that the city conducted a "shade audit" to determine if there is enough shade in parks lest the evil sun causes your child to get skin cancer?

Freedom is My Nationality: Shade audit in Toronto

I once went the CIAU football final in Skydome with a flag.  Security confiscated the flag pole because they were worried it could become a weapon.   

Ontario is the only jurisdiction I know of that once had an order on its license plate - "Ontario, Keep it Beautiful"






That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Diuretic (Sep 1, 2008)

Jeez Toro - one of the Bay Street mafia? 

I've got a soft spot for TO, I admit.  I mean where else could I toddle in and get Fuller's London Pride (the Jersey Giant on Front Street) fresh in?  And the St Lawrence Market for terrific fresh produce (have to admit the salmon was pricey but oh well) and they have a pretty good diner there, I have to say the tuna melts were very good.  And Kensington Market?  I had never had West Indian food until I went there.  

Anyway it's all in the eye of the beholder I suppose, but I must admit I have hit the bars in TO and been rarely disappointed in their offerings.  And just in case I get slagged I also have to say the historical sites were really interesting. Most poignant was on Parliament down there between the Esplanade and the Distillery district, there wasn't a parliament, the Americans, brigands, had burned it down.  But the Mill Street brewery was 5 minutes walk so it wasn't all bad


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> I haven't been to Montreal but I'm told I must go there next time I visit Canada.  I've been to Toronto a few times and I like it (but I note, as I said, I haven't visited Montreal).  I don't know about boring though. It might have been Toronto the Good once but I tell you it's Toronto the Bloody Dangerous now.




major difference:  to...hard to get smoke....montreal...had it delivered to my room by the bellhop within 30 minutes....lol....montreal is just a lot more fun ...has a "sex region" etc.  great food...and the french speakers like anyone who is not ontarian....english lol....just a mixed up place....

i like vancouver too....great bc bud there....okay this sounds like i just took a smoking tour of canada ...lol


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2008)

auditing for shade....odd concept but as one who has skin cancer....and like my doc said...if you got to have cancer this is the one you want..its not the big melanoma one..but the lesser basal cell kind....i go every 6 months for a full body check....and sept is the month.  I have so far been....sliced, frozen and then punched...all in the name of science lol...the punch bio...was the worst one.  

keeping kids out of the sun or with sunblock is important....its no fun having any kind of cancer.


----------



## Gurdari (Sep 26, 2008)

Gurdari here... living in Toronto, working in the GTA. Love it. Despite the news stories about violence, it is pretty peaceful and calm and I'm downtown.

Election time now... hope everyone votes.


----------

